# Bambi Verleihung 2010



## Kornektet (11 Nov. 2010)

Einer der begehrtesten Fernsehpreise wurde heute vergeben zudem eine ganz toll ausgewogene Sendung und tolle Preisträger. Was meint Ihr dazu.


----------



## Summertime (11 Nov. 2010)

Die reinste Selbstdarstellung von mehr oder weniger unbedeuteten Leuten


----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2010)

So was schau ich mir schon lange nicht mehr an, reine Selbstdarstellung


----------

